# What would this vocal technique be called?



## Pedrojoca (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't mean the growls or screams in the end of the sentences, it's what he does most of the song, it reminds be a bit of Meshuggah and the best i can describe is "a blend of guturals and screamed vocals".

Examples: 1:32, 2:06 (the first words)

Help please


----------



## FlameIbrah (Sep 12, 2012)

I call em hardcore vocals. They're basically a yell or a sung note with more "heat" like melissa cross would say. As I Lay Dying does that a lot.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone in the chat room was talking about this the other day. There's a weird fuckin' name for it... Something that sounds nothing like what you hear...


----------



## Pedrojoca (Sep 12, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Someone in the chat room was talking about this the other day. There's a weird fuckin' name for it... Something that sounds nothing like what you hear...



would love to have the name


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2012)

I just remember them calling it "false ____"

I can't remember what the ____ was.


----------



## Housty00 (Sep 12, 2012)

Fry vocals? Something weird like that.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 12, 2012)

"Screaming".


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 12, 2012)

False chords?


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 12, 2012)

I think its called phil anselmo-ing yourself.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yelling. 




Why not.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 12, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I just remember them calling it "false ____"
> 
> I can't remember what the ____ was.


false chord?


----------



## -42- (Sep 13, 2012)

Tough guy bullshit?


----------



## kamello (Sep 13, 2012)

False Chord Vocals, the Guy from Textures and Joe Duplantier do that 90% of the time, my favourite harsh vocal style


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2012)

MythicSquirrel said:


> False chords?





BIG ND SWEATY said:


> false chord?





kamello said:


> False Chord Vocals, the Guy from Textures and Joe Duplantier do that 90% of the time, my favourite harsh vocal style



There we go


----------



## trianglebutt (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's false chords plus some glottal compression. It's the most difficult technique to figure out but it sounds the best without a doubt. Joe from Gojira is probably the best I have ever heard.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 14, 2012)

ahumbleguitarist said:


> Joe from Gojira is probably the best I have ever heard.



Fact


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 14, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I just remember them calling it "false ____"
> 
> I can't remember what the ____ was.



False Chord


----------



## Pedrojoca (Sep 14, 2012)

thank you guys, OP is very happy indeed 

It's just such a shame what comes up when you look it up on youtube


----------



## kamello (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah, I been trying to learn it since I listen to Gojira, there isn't any fucking good tutorial and I don't know any good screamer who could teach me


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Sep 14, 2012)

Housty00 said:


> Fry vocals? Something weird like that.



lol... fryes... haha not at all fryes. 

there are ALOT of hardcore, math metal, etc bands do this kind of screaming. 

and yeah its a yell mixed with gutturals. gutturals dont exactly use your vocal chords. yells are just harshly exerted vocals that use you vocal chords. false chords (hence the words "false" and "chord") use your vocal chords in a way where more air passes through them making them "flap" hard and vibrate violently. but also use the gutturals or back of the throat and the same time. its a mixture


----------



## Imalwayscold (Sep 14, 2012)

I would love to find a decent tutorial or lecture on how to sing this way. My current style could only be described as Dethklok after 50 cigarettes


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Sep 14, 2012)

Imalwayscold said:


> I would love to find a decent tutorial or lecture on how to sing this way. My current style could only be described as Dethklok after 50 cigarettes



i might make a vid and post it here.

ive found that any tutorial video on any subject never fully explains how to do what the tutorial is about. its like "do ______" and then they demonstrate and not really explain how they did it. so i might post a video on screaming vocals on this site.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 14, 2012)

I would call that the Pantera Phil scream.

I would have some trouble doing that honestly, my voice is too deep. If you can growl high and pronounce the words well you are doing it good.

Sing along, VERY loud, and learn your growl range. Almost everyone I hear does this quietly and it is wrong.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Sep 14, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Sing along, VERY loud, and learn your growl range. Almost everyone I hear does this quietly and it is wrong.



YES.

the key to good vocals is being loud. who gives a fuck if you can have a good false chord or frye or Guttural quiet. it sounds like shit in the mix if theres no acoustic power to your vocals and the mic is turned up to loud.


----------



## trianglebutt (Sep 15, 2012)

False chord screams take a long time to get loud, you have to start quiet and build from there. If you try and push yourself you generally just end up closing up your throat and clamping down on your chords, which is exactly the opposite of what produces resonance (loudness.) It also makes you hoarse, which is no good. Just slowly build up the sound, keep your throat open, work on controlling airflow and diaphragmatic support. Support is really the key to doing screams like that without going hoarse or damaging your voice. With good support you lower the amount of strain you inadvertently can place on your throat and vocal chords.

It's a good idea to be able to sing the pitches you're trying to scream at solidly before applying compression and distortion. If you can sing it cleanly with great support then it'll be easier to translate that good support to the distorted technique.

Good luck with it dude.


----------



## Enselmis (Sep 15, 2012)

Agreed that Joe Duplantier is amazing but I think Dan Tompkins is even better. 

The note at 1:50. O_____O



Maybe I'm wrong but that's the same technique right?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Sep 15, 2012)

False Chord, same style of harsh vocals that I do. Definitely one of the best sounding methods, if you get it right.

EDIT: I'm pretty sure that Dan does Fry Screams, but I'm not positive on that.


----------



## trianglebutt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think those are false chord, Dan just has a high voice so he can use that sort of compression on those sorts of notes. I could be wrong though, hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Sep 15, 2012)

ahumbleguitarist said:


> I think those are false chord, Dan just has a high voice so he can use that sort of compression on those sorts of notes. I could be wrong though, hard to tell sometimes.


 
your right they are false chords. they are just mild false chords. and more so of a sing yell/scream


----------



## SEBBEN997 (Jul 12, 2017)

No there is too much wrong informasjon here Joe Duplantier does not use false chord screaming or yells. He does somethig called Toned Screaming, very much the same type of thing that Jonathan Davis, Corey Taylor,Phil Anselmo and so on use. Joe uses Toned screaming


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 13, 2017)

Gotta love these threads. 

It's vocal fry. 

The reason why it's so hard to find a "good" tutorial on doing it is because it's nearly impossible to describe to someone else how something feels in your throat. You can be as descriptive as you want, but it's something that has to be physically felt to "get it". 

As for the dude who chimed in about volume....man, please don't give people that "advice". While you shouldn't be whispering, the more you can control your volume, the more you'll have control over the fry. Technique is FAR more important than volume, if your technique sucks, increasing the volume is just going to increase the wear on your vocal chords.

I used to post a lot about this stuff until I blew my voice out and had to take nearly 2 years off from singing to get it back into shape and if I'm not careful, old habits fall into place and I'm in pain again. I'm quite sure I've got a node on my chords at this point.

You'll want to start quietly, figure out how to get that sound around speaking-level volume and then add a bit more volume as you learn how to control what you're working with. 

There's a reason singers sing through a P.A. system, there's a reason why compressors and limiters are utilized in a studio. Sing at the volume that is comfortable, not what's going to project over a band in a room. That's what the P.A. is for. 

Also, what you're hearing on 98% of studio records is a shit ton of saturation/distortion on vocals when the singers are already utilizing fry/false chord screaming. Along with a ton of EQ, compression and limiting, you end up hearing the intense final result on a recording. 

Start quiet, stay safe. Your long-term vocal health should always be priority.


----------

